# Cypripedium subtropicum blooming in situ



## cxcanh (Aug 3, 2016)

This is the first time this species record growing in Vietnam.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Aug 3, 2016)

absolutely fantastic!


----------



## troy (Aug 3, 2016)

Excellent approval!!!! If you can take as many culture notes as possible, and make sure they survive!!!!


----------



## dodidoki (Aug 3, 2016)

Dear Mr.Cahn!Can you tell me few words about plant habitat?Many thanks! Istvan


----------



## adiaphane (Aug 3, 2016)

What a beautiful plant!


----------



## naoki (Aug 3, 2016)

Exciting, and excellent photo! According to IUCN (link), there were 4 known populations in China and Vietnam. Is this a new locality? I looked at your Facebook post, and the translation says "south Vietnam", but this must be from north, right?

It seems that it is growing in a fairly dark, enclosed forest floor (from a photo your friend posted on the Facebook).

Thank you for sharing, and I hope that the population will stay safe.


----------



## s1214215 (Aug 3, 2016)

Great news that you found the population. I hope no one else can find it. Keep it a secret. The last thing we need to see is this lovely species stripped out of the wild like Paph. canhii


----------



## s1214215 (Aug 3, 2016)

I was talking to someone earlier about this species. It seems it will germinate in flask easily enough, but no one has yet been able to get it to live ex-vitro.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 3, 2016)

Very beautiful. Thank you for posting these. Any chance these were seen in a protected area?


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 3, 2016)

stealth orchids!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 3, 2016)

That is excellent! Thumbs up for sure!


----------



## cxcanh (Aug 3, 2016)

dodidoki said:


> Dear Mr.Cahn!Can you tell me few words about plant habitat?Many thanks! Istvan



This species grow on the soil at the altitude from 1600-1800m, very hight humidity,30% light shadow (70% light needed) 




naoki said:


> Exciting, and excellent photo! According to IUCN (link), there were 4 known populations in China and Vietnam. Is this a new locality? I looked at your Facebook post, and the translation says "south Vietnam", but this must be from north, right?
> 
> It seems that it is growing in a fairly dark, enclosed forest floor (from a photo your friend posted on the Facebook).
> 
> Thank you for sharing, and I hope that the population will stay safe.




Yes, this is new locality recognize, this is in the north of Viet Nam


----------



## abax (Aug 3, 2016)

My earlier post has disappeared. That is one gorgeous Cyp. and you're pretty good looking yourself. :>) Can
these Cyps. be protected where they are? It would be
a real shame to lose such a beautiful native species. You're photography is wonderful.


----------



## cxcanh (Aug 3, 2016)

abax said:


> My earlier post has disappeared. That is one gorgeous Cyp. and you're pretty good looking yourself. :>) Can
> these Cyps. be protected where they are? It would be
> a real shame to lose such a beautiful native species. You're photography is wonderful.




Thank you and this areas are not protected yet.


----------



## Secundino (Aug 4, 2016)

Just stunning! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dodidoki (Aug 4, 2016)

Dear Mr. Cahn! Excuse me for disturbing you with my sily questions but I'm fool for this sp. What kind of soil is it growing? How about weather there in summer and especially in winter(resting period!)?Are you plan to collect mature seed pods for propagating it arteficially( not mature plants, keeping them alive is almost impossible) ?
Many thanks: Istvan


----------



## cxcanh (Aug 5, 2016)

dodidoki said:


> Dear Mr. Cahn! Excuse me for disturbing you with my sily questions but I'm fool for this sp. What kind of soil is it growing? How about weather there in summer and especially in winter(resting period!)?Are you plan to collect mature seed pods for propagating it arteficially( not mature plants, keeping them alive is almost impossible) ?
> Many thanks: Istvan



Just normal soil and I don't know how to describe that. They grow in the very high altitude so the weather there very special, basically is cold (the summer can be 30oC but winter can be 0 or -. I'll collect mature seed to try as many other species.


----------



## Berthold (Aug 5, 2016)

I am afraid it is nearly impossible to keep alive the adult plants without the complex mycorrhiza surrounding of the natural habitat.
We did a lot of experiment on this point.

But if You have 1000 seedlings by in vitro propagation You can select the most robust plants and You have a chance to bring some plants to flower.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 5, 2016)

Great photos! ! Thank you for sharing. I wish you the best luck with propagating this species.


----------



## dodidoki (Aug 5, 2016)

One of our orchid friends, Quietaustralian sent me a very interesting description of habitat. Authors mentioned that plants are growing in deep shade on the darkest slopes of the hill, on the opposite site of hill there are many villosums can be found. It could be interesting, I have a plant for 3 years, hard to keep alive, maybe this info can help for succesfull growing.


----------



## My Green Pets (Aug 5, 2016)

A link between the genera of Cypripedium and Paphiopedilum...


----------



## cxcanh (Aug 7, 2016)

I made quite a lot of photo, this species so beautiful


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 7, 2016)

Gorgeous photo -- strange but lovely flower!


----------



## cxcanh (Aug 7, 2016)

Very nice species


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 8, 2016)

Just beautiful. I think it is funny how botanists thought that those tufts of white hairs on botanical specimens was mold from the drying process. Now we know for sure they are an integral part of the flower!


----------



## cxcanh (Aug 10, 2016)

Just some more photos


----------



## JAB (Aug 10, 2016)

Amazing to me how vibrant both the colors and pattern can be yet they blend so perfectly! I keep coming back and staring at these photos!!!! :drool:


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 11, 2016)

JAB said:


> Amazing to me how vibrant both the colors and pattern can be yet they blend so perfectly! I keep coming back and staring at these photos!!!! :drool:



Me too. What a crazy beautiful flower! And excellent photos.


----------



## trdyl (Aug 15, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2016)

These are super cool:drool::drool:

What other plant species are nearby?


----------



## cxcanh (Sep 12, 2016)

Rick said:


> These are super cool:drool::drool:
> 
> What other plant species are nearby?




It really funny because this areas no not have many orchids species (just few - less than 10)


----------



## Drorchid (Dec 3, 2016)

Beautiful species! Thanks for sharing!

Robert


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 4, 2016)

Very unusual flowers, tfs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OrchidIsa (Jan 1, 2017)

Chicago Chad said:


> absolutely fantastic!



+100!


----------

